
Exoplanets without a star: galaxy teems with lonely Jupiters - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/05/exoplanets-without-a-star-galaxy-teems-with-lonely-jupiters.ars
======
bediger
Shades of localroger's "Passages in the Void"
(<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2002/12/21/17846/757>). His planet Minerva
orbits a free-roaming gas giant.

